# صلاة لطلب مشورة الله قبل الشروع فى عمل



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2010)

صلاة لطلب مشورة الله قبل الشروع فى عمل
الهى انت تعلم انى لا اعرف ما هو الصالح لنفسى . 
وها انا قد شرعت فى ... فأسألك يارب ان ترشدني بنعمتك . 
ولا تدعنى اجرى وراء أهوائى لئلا اتورط . بل أحفظني من الزلل . 
فأنت متكلى وعونى ، دبر الامر حسب إرادتك بما يوافق صلاحك . 
فإن حسن لديك فليكن كما تريد . وهب لى نعمتك لاتممه . 
وان كان يضر فإنزع منى يا ربي هذه الرغبة . لانك عالم بكل شئ وعاملنى بما يوافقك . ولتكن كل رغباتى ومشتهياتى بين يديك . إذ لا نجاح ولا سلام إلا بتسليم ذاتى لمشيئتك . وعلمنى ان أقول فى كل شئ : ياأبتاه ليس كمشيئتى بل كمشيئتك، 
لك المجد الى الابد أمين  







​


----------



## kalimooo (3 ديسمبر 2010)

​


----------

